
Ask HN: AI service to sync audio transcriptions - throwaway8751
Can someone suggest any service that do this? Also how would you build an AI to sync audio transcriptions? I input some audio and text and the AI outputs when each word starts
======
annora123
Your query is not clear, what you exactly want? Did you ant that You input a
sound(instri=umetal music only) and a text and AI techniques join both of
them?

------
nagrom42
What's the use case for this?

